# Dicks in strongsville has .22 ,



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

They had a lot of standard velocity cci 22 lr bricks for 39.99 + tax !!


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

The current prices are ridiculous. Hope it changes soon...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I was at Black Wings in Deleware today. They have .22 in stock. I'm embarrassed to say what I paid for some but the have them.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

bobk said:


> I was at Black Wings in Deleware today. They have .22 in stock. I'm embarrassed to say what I paid for some but the have them.


Black Wings? dang dude, you be hangin' out in the high rent district, LOL


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

High rent is right Mike. Nice place though.


----------

